# Wormed goat berries toxic to dogs?



## CAjerseychick

Help we just wormed our herd today with Safeguard and was perusing the closed Worming thread and noted that someones dog(Aussie named Molly) was POISONED d.t eating the berries from goats dosed with Ivermectin (next to be in play if the safeguard doesnt work)....

Anyone know if the safeguard presents similar issues?
Not sure my goat vet would know...

Our puppy (18 weeks and about 50 lbs) is prone to eating the berries and so is our 2 yr old Berner (but he is 120 lbs so not sure he would eat enough to hurt him) the goats get out all the time (within our fenced property) so there are berries everywhere.....


----------



## goathiker

Safeguard is fine for them. In fact it's what I use to worm all my dogs.


----------



## dobe627

Aussies and some other breeds can have a reaction to ivermectin but safeguard is safe. I don't believe berners are a sensitive breed to ivermectin


----------



## christinajh

Most of your herding breeds cannot have Ivermectin. Safegaurd is fine, and I use it quite often to worm my dogs (shelties included).


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

After reading this post I came to the conclusion my dog recently ate goat pellets and that is why he was feeling poorly. I knew something was wrong, he was slightly "off". I had wormed the recently purchased goats and yesterday I caught the dog sneaking a clump of pellets and I stopped him. Shot! He a MCNab, a stock dog. How long do the goats pass the wormer in their stool?? The dog is better, himself again so he didn't get to much...sure glad I came across this post!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

Oops, forgot to mention and I do not see my edit above. The goats where wormed with ivermectin liquid orally.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

Came across this and thought I'd share. Looks like ivermectin can stay in the poop for 2 weeks, sometimes longer depending on weather temps. http://www.californiaveterinaryspecialists.com/news/Beware-Horse-Poop-Can-Be-Deadly-To-Your-Dog-n20/


----------



## Trickyroo

I would be very careful with those who were wormed and not let the dog into that area for a couple of weeks until you have cleaned it.

And you need to be careful with medicated feed as well. dogs love to "help clean up" the spillage. 

Was your Aussie ever tested for the MDR1 gene ? Its a simple blood test. If positive , you have to be extremely careful with Ivermectin.
This includes heart worm pills as well.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

You are so right! A very terrible and foolish mistake on my part... I have horses and am very aware and careful when I use Ivermectin but for some reason the goats slipped my mind, maybe because I've only had them 21 days today and was in such a hurry to rid them of worms I forgot the dog. I clean every morning but it's impossible to get every berry. He must have only gotten a couple, his symptoms where very mild. Lucky.. *it will never happen again*. Hopefully others will read this and not make the same mistake. This dog is a McNab, a Ca. breed of stock dog with ancestry going to the Scottish Collie. You are correct on the Heart worm med. hadn't thought of medicated feed, thank you for mentioning it. So glad I came across this post. I do believe it may have just saved my dogs life for now I have him separated from the goat area, otherwise I would not have for I would not have known or realized the source. I will be looking into contributing. It's the least I can do for this wonderful group. I am forever grateful.


----------



## Trickyroo

Dont be so hard on yourself ! That can happen to anybody , we all have made mistakes 
It could have been a coincidence though too , he may have gotten into something else , eaten something else like all dogs do and had a few berries as well. I have been told that giving a collie heart worm meds with Ivermectin in it is pretty safe because of the amount that is in a pill and that its given once monthly. And I still don't take the chance I had the MDR1 test done too. Talk about over protective


----------



## CAjerseychick

goathiker said:


> Safeguard is fine for them. In fact it's what I use to worm all my dogs.


Ok....
I think Ivormectin is in a product I use on the dogs too, but maybe cause goats are more in similar in size vs horses? to dogs, is that why it can be toxic in horse doseage? (I was told to used that product next if the Safeguard doesnt work)...


----------



## CAjerseychick

Casa_la_Palma said:


> After reading this post I came to the conclusion my dog recently ate goat pellets and that is why he was feeling poorly. I knew something was wrong, he was slightly "off". I had wormed the recently purchased goats and yesterday I caught the dog sneaking a clump of pellets and I stopped him. Shot! He a MCNab, a stock dog. How long do the goats pass the wormer in their stool?? The dog is better, himself again so he didn't get to much...sure glad I came across this post!


Same here-- it was a one sentence comment in that long Worming Sticky that caught my eye--- (our goats are new too)-- thought it would be good to refresh the issue for us all with goats and dogs!
Not sure about poo but elsewhere it was posted that Safeguard is excreted in the milk for about 4 days.....

Thanx all for the info around herding breeds (thank God I dont have any)...


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

Ugh.. it's hard not to beat myself up... what a horrible oversight. Glad it worked out OK for you as well CAjerseychick. I already new, yet needed reminding I suppose. Thank God not at the expense of my dog! Great information here  On another note any good herbal goat wormers out there?


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

CAjerseychick said:


> Ok....
> I think Ivormectin is in a product I use on the dogs too, but maybe cause goats are more in similar in size vs horses? to dogs, is that why it can be toxic in horse doseage? (I was told to used that product next if the Safeguard doesnt work)...


when I wormed my dogs before I used a wormer for dogs, easier for me and less chance of a mistake and over dosing. I hit the horses with Ivermectrin 3 months ago and am now feeding them and the dog diatomaceous earth. Was hoping that would eliminate the need for chemicals. Going to put the goats on a herbal wormer.


----------



## CAjerseychick

Casa_la_Palma said:


> when I wormed my dogs before I used a wormer for dogs, easier for me and less chance of a mistake and over dosing. I hit the horses with Ivermectrin 3 months ago and am now feeding them and the dog diatomaceous earth. Was hoping that would eliminate the need for chemicals. Going to put the goats on a herbal wormer.


That heartworm is not to mess around with (the livestock ivermectin paste at 3.99 a tube vs $10 per dog/ 30 monthly for the canine dose to prevent them!!! )-- its not something I want to mess around with either.... I have enough dog meds stocked up for the rest of the year but its something I will look into for next spring.
Friends dog went thru the heartworm treatment its hard on the dog and also several thousand dollars....

I hear everyone talking about Fir Meadow(online website) which I will get around to ordering next chunk of time I have off to research formulas.....


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes , do check out Fir Meadows website. Also do a search about the herbal wormers here , there is alot of great info on them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I worm my dogs with Ivermectin, SafeGuard, Valbazen, etc and all of them are fine. I have a German Shepherd, Australian Cattle Dogs (Queensland Heelers), Chihuahuas, Bloodhounds, Black & Tan Coonhounds, Bluetick Coonhounds, a Pug, and a Rat Terrier, and non of them have ever gotten sick with being directly wormed with any of those wormers. I've also used horse wormer on my dogs, all are still here, some are 13 years old.

Ivermectin is what they make the HeatGuard heart wormer out of.


----------



## goathiker

Be care feeding a male dog DE. It can give them kidney stones.


----------



## Trickyroo

If a dog doesnt carry the MDR1 gene , then it isnt affected by Ivermectin  Most if not all are herding breeds that can carry this gene.
Better to be safe then sorry IMO.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

Thanks Goathiker, was not aware of the kidney stones and DE


----------

